# Beginners diving course



## Pat13 (Oct 14, 2007)

Ive done a good bit of snorkeling and have always wanted to learn to scuba dive. Ive got the chance so im looking for a good place to take the Open water course. Any suggestions as to where in the pensacola area to take the class or where not to take it? 



Thanks 

Patrick


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

98% of us (including me) are going to tell you to go to MBT. Great shop. PM spearfisher on here. He is one of the instructors there. He can fill you in on the ins and outs of the class. They are the best and least expensive shop to get your cert.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I've done all my training through MBT... great bunch of guys there with some excellent instructors.

Felix


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Top of the line, best. MBT is the way to go.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Pat,

I sent you a PM about the class.

Rich


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Give Bay Breeze at the foot of the three mile bridge a shout too.

Ole Carlos will hook a brother up!


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Sent you a PM Pat,



Carlos


----------



## Pat13 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the input everybody, I will definitely be checking both shops out. :toast


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Come by and see us at Bay Breeze. Our Rich is a great instructor as well (Do two Riches make a right?)....ok ok its too damn late for people who woke up at 3am to go fishing.:sleeping:sleeping



good luck--its a great sport


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I got my Nitrox cert thru Rich (Spearfisher) at MBT. He is a great teacher. Me still being alive is proof of that...hee hee.

Seriouly he is a great teacher.

Just don't be the nerdy guy in class who sits in the front row...on the edge of your seat.....hand shot straight up in the air for EVERY question shoutin..."I know the answer...I know the answer...pick me!!!"


----------



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

I had no idea where to go either and ended up at Dive Pros. It was not a bad experience but a little loose around the edges. My buddy went through MBT and has been stearing me in that direction. Everyone I've met at MBT seems to know there sh*t. I plan to get my advanced and nitrox cert through MBT when I can scrape up the cash.


----------



## phillja (Oct 1, 2007)

What is the cost and time frame for cert? Thanks.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe the cost is $159. They will provide your gear other than mask, fins, and snorkle. You can be certified in a week? I think?

Talk to Spearfisher on here, he is one of the instructors, and a great teacher. I got my Nitrox thru him.


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Andy,



I got your email today, swing by the shop tomorrow and I will hook you up on the price.



Sorry I was out half the day and slammed when I came back and Curtis didn't give me your message until this evening.



You can call me on my cell too if needed.



Don't worry about the price though it'll be better than anywhere else and closer to you too.



We take good care of our friends and your John's nephew too. 



Thanks,



Carlos


----------

